# Oktoberfest Boer Goat Show



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We went to our first IBGA breeding show yesterday. They held a wether jackpot yesterday evening that we wanted to go to, so my daughter decided to do the breeding show also. It was quite an experience! We have been to several wether shows and this was very different. My daughter took her two 4 month old percentage does who didn't do very well, but the competition is crazy! The got 3 and 4 in a class of ... 4 . And there were some gorgeous goats there, oh my .... Made me want to go goat-shopping! The wether show went better - her smaller one got 3rd in his class, which shocked me!

They held a costume contest too and it was so cute! Fun day ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you had a good day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------

